

Germany warns against use of Firefox browser due to security issues - wallop
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8580716.stm

======
ronnier
I recommend removing the Adobe Acrobat plugin from FireFox. Just last night
while visiting a trusted site, it tried to launch an exploited Adobe Acrobat
file. The file was served from a 3rd party ad site that had been hacked.
Dangerous.

~~~
colonelxc
Very good advice. Also, if you do use adobe, make sure you are fully updated
(9.3.1). The 9.3.0 libtiff exploit is available via metasploit:

[http://www.metasploit.com/modules/exploit/windows/fileformat...](http://www.metasploit.com/modules/exploit/windows/fileformat/adobe_libtiff)

Adobe themselves also need to update, since if you go download from their
website, they'll give you 9.3.0:

[http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/9.x/9.3/enu...](http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/9.x/9.3/enu/AdbeRdr930_en_US.exe)

------
jonny_noog
_Firefox was not immediately available for comment._

... Hopefully the non-sentient Internet browser will have something to say for
its self a bit later on.

------
ugh
A government office which warns when widely used browsers have vulnerabilities
– good idea or bad idea? I’m not really all that sure about that.

(But here’s a idea for you: find a way to keep the 4+ browsers I have
installed in sync so that I can switch at a moments notice without any
problems.)

~~~
__bjoernd
<http://www.xmarks.com/> comes in quite handy for this purpose. No Opera
support, though. :/

